# Don't know how you guys do it.



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay we have had a front parked over Florida for a couple of days, which means its been *RAINING ALL DAY* for two days. This doesn't happen very much in Florida. It does happen but rare. Our normal storms last maybe 45 minutes and at times only about 10 minutes or less then things clear up. They are fast moving storms, but can put out some rain.

But when it rains for two days and trying to potty train a puppy, this can be a pain in the butt. Piper doesn't like the weather and knows she doesn't want to be out in it. I have tile she can use, but just being outside even with a "cover porch" she doesn't want to go. Although we have had some "breaks" to where she will pee.

This is frustrating.... Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes puppies and icky weather suck! We got Molly in winter so rain, snow, slush etc............for some reason she was a champ didn't mind it at all. I had to buy her a raincoat though cause when it rains she can stay out there forever before she does anything it's like she doesn't even notice it

I'm sure Piper will get used to it just give her lots of praise and get lots of fluffy towels


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes I thought about the raincoat for her, but not sure its worth it in Florida. As most times it doesn't rain long enough. Although we do have 3 umbrella's which will work for me, but not so much for her. LOL But also don't want to be out in a open field with lighting "around".... 

Well like I said thank god rain like this doesn't happen often. And when winter does come around she well be potty training by then. And I will not have to go out as offend. Plus we don't get "snow".


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Yes I thought about the raincoat for her, but not sure its worth it in Florida. As most times it doesn't rain long enough. Although we do have 3 umbrella's which will work for me, but not so much for her. LOL But also don't want to be out in a open field with lighting "around"....
> 
> Well like I said thank god rain like this doesn't happen often. And when winter does come around she well be potty training by then. And I will not have to go out as offend. Plus we don't get "snow".


Oops forgot you were in Florida lucky you no snow! I can only wish


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

My lady and I are headed down to Orlando on Oct. 3rd for a long weekend. Frankie is staying in PA with the in-laws. I hope the rain leaves by then!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Neither Alfie or Dexter like going to toilet in the rain - I'm often stood outside under an umbrella trying to encourage them to come out!
We've been spoilt with the weather since getting them a couple of months ago and have been able to leave the back door open all day which has been great.
Dreading when the weather does finally change as rainy days do seem to set their toilet training back!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> My lady and I are headed down to Orlando on Oct. 3rd for a long weekend. Frankie is staying in PA with the in-laws. I hope the rain leaves by then!



Cool, yea I heard Fall was here..... LOL Still feels a bit like summer. It should start drying out by then.... We are about an hour and half from Orlando. Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Grim determination not to go back in until they perform. Brolly, wellies and raincoat, sometimes putting the lead on and then trudging up and down, up and down, wait for the deed to be done then scurry in for a warming cuppa and a treat for the doggies! We got Max last October and I think most of his potty training was done in the wet, and dark! But smiles all round cos its over now and he loves all the weather, wet, sun and snow!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

We got Lola in June '12 but it was the wettest summer so she was more used to rain than sunshine!! Now I have noticed when the grass is wet she prefers to wee on the gravel - obviously doesn't like to get a wet tummy!! My only advice would be a large umbrella and extra treats x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

SamRinde said:


> My lady and I are headed down to Orlando on Oct. 3rd for a long weekend. Frankie is staying in PA with the in-laws. I hope the rain leaves by then!


We're heading over on 4 Oct, for 2 weeks, but down to Miami. I hope that rain stays away I'm banking on Florida being the sunshine state, or is that California !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I shall be in Orlando too for half term in October, hope the rain will dry up for us and the temperature will be nice and warm.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I shall be in Orlando too for half term in October, hope the rain will dry up for us and the temperature will be nice and warm.


My yard lady and I were just talking about the rain. We have been getting a LOT of rain here. But we think it should starting drying up in the next couple of weeks or sooner. 

Don't know what "half term" is but if its mid-Oct, you should be fine. Normally starts getting dry in the Winter months. Our lawn is brown for about 4-5 months out of the year.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> We're heading over on 4 Oct, for 2 weeks, but down to Miami. I hope that rain stays away I'm banking on Florida being the sunshine state, or is that California !


LOL It's Florida is the SUNSHINE state. Normally are rains are not ALL day and mostly in the afternoon. Kind of like clock work, but sometimes it does change its mind and decides to rain all day.

I'm not fond of Miami, but South Beach is nice.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW a lot of people are coming to Florida in October. Well I would say meet up, but we are near The Villages, not to far from Orlando but Miami is another story...


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

We got Ted end of July and the weather has been ok here, so having the back door open all day has really helped with the toilet training, now it's getting colder and the door is shut, He has been very good, scratching the door if he wants to go out, or if any where near the door i let him out, and so far it's been good!!
As to the rain, well Ted really loves getting wet!!;( and the muddier the better, on our walk out today he found a muddy puddle and was in his element!  not so happy when he ended up having a bath when we got in and a cold shower to finish!! but a happy chappy now, fast asleep at my feet and smelly sweetly!

Oh and as to 'Half-Term' it's the week off schools have almost every six weeks here!!! (except xmas & Easter when its 2 wks off and in the summer it's an incredible 6 wks off!!) hope that helps
Marie


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Ted said:


> Oh and as to 'Half-Term' it's the week off schools have almost every six weeks here!!! (except xmas & Easter when its 2 wks off and in the summer it's an incredible 6 wks off!!) hope that helps
> Marie


Though it might be something like that. I think they tried something like that years ago in Florida.... Didn't go off to well...


----------

